# Building, cages, and rabbits.



## ClintDowns (Jan 18, 2012)

I am starting to get more and more excited. My neighbor is getting rid of his shed. It already has cages, airconditioner, and rabbits. I guess I will be getting into the Californians. As of now it is a 8x12 shed and it has 2 buck cages, 4 doe cages, and 2 brooder cages. I think that this should be sufficient enough to get started. What do you guys think. I just have to get a few of my buddies so we can load the shed onto a trailer and move it to my back yard. I just thought I would share with you guys.

Clint


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good start to me but, think ahead; do you want more rabbits in the future? will you have room to expand? Just consider the future for a moment but, I think it sounds awesome! 
and


----------



## lovinglife (Jan 18, 2012)

Very cool!!!  WHEN you are ready to expand,  you can always knock out a wall and add on!


----------



## ClintDowns (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes I agree. I am thinking that this should do me for now  I am in the Airforce and I am renting my house. So I think this small shed will do just fine for now. When I can finally be somewhere for good then I may get bigger. Untill then I have to do what I can with what I got. I just know that there will be no more raising rabbits in Texas without a building without an air conditioner.


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Jan 19, 2012)

Post pics when you can. We would love to see it.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## ClintDowns (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually have a few pics right now. Not exactly sure on how to post pics on here though.


----------



## nerissad (Jan 19, 2012)

ClintDowns said:
			
		

> I actually have a few pics right now. Not exactly sure on how to post pics on here though.


I just figured out how to post pictures on here and it was confusing. I hope I can explain fairly clearly.  

1. You need to upload your photos to a separate website designed for sharing photos. I used http://imageshack.us/ 

2. Select the image you would like to share (you will know its selected when there is an orange perimeter on the photo). To the right of this image is a box titled 'ACTION', The 8th black lettered option inside this box is titled 'Get code for Forums'. Click that. 

3. Once clicked a new box will open up on the screen. Highlight the text inside and copy that. 

4. Return to the page where your making your post. Paste in the text/code you copied from imageshack. into the post. Highlight it as if you are about the copy it again, make sure to highlight only the text/code you just pasted in. 

5. Once you have highlighted the text/code you need to click a button just above the smiley faces on the upper left. You want the 4th button in from the far left titled Img. Clicking this button while the text is highlighted should put these two sets on either side of the highlighted text/code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





6. It wont show the photo right away but once you finish the entire post you can click the 'preview' button. When you review the preview your photos should show up. If the photos aren't there or if it states that the images are broken then you either didn't copy in the correct text/code or you cut off some of it while highlighting it put the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on either side.  Even something as simple as a space where one doesn't belong in the highlight will render the code/text non-readable. 


I hope this helps and makes sense.


----------



## smiles-n-sunshine (Jan 20, 2012)

I find it easiest to click on "Uploads" in the menu bar above, then click on "Browse" to navigate to where the files are stored on your computer.  Then, highlight the text in the "Image" field, copy and paste it into the message.


----------

